# Hustad You out there



## Eyesman (Apr 12, 2005)

I ran into you a while back (september) in the Airport in Minneapolis, was wondering if your still in Bismack. I've been hammering some nice eyes, close to Bis. Sounds like you've had some tuff times on the ice. Wondering if you wanna go hit the ice sometime. Shoot me an email [email protected]


----------

